# self-immunization



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

after watching the "man who ejects venom" the other night ..has anyone on here who keeps venomous snakes thought about doing it ?


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

No...... and I work with more venomous snakes than anyone else it Britain.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

This can go either way depending on your internal system. You could either build up immunity or you could destroy your natural immunity.

The other is that your system could react by becoming hyper sensitive thus exposing the individual to anaphylactic shock.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> This can go either way depending on your internal system. You could either build up immunity or you could destroy your natural immunity.
> 
> The other is that your system could react by becoming hyper sensitive thus exposing the individual to anaphylactic shock.


 
some good points there, most people would think its mad but then people inject all sorts of drugs that can kill .


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

I spoke with a toxicology prof about this and when he had finished I agreed that I’d rather just take my chances and not try something that could just make things worse. The best is just avoid getting bit.:thumb:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

smart1 said:


> some good points there, most people would think its mad but then people inject all sorts of drugs that can kill .


That isn't really a valid point mate. No one does heroin in the belief that it will benefit them.
Anyway, as has been stated, the risks often outweigh any benefit you could hope to gain from doing this. I'd guess the people you hear about who routinely do this are in the minority, and there are more wannabes who only do it once then regret it.
It's certainly nothing I'd consider.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

terciopelo_dave said:


> That isn't really a valid point mate. No one does heroin in the belief that it will benefit them.
> Anyway, as has been stated, the risks often outweigh any benefit you could hope to gain from doing this. I'd guess the people you hear about who routinely do this are in the minority, and there are more wannabes who only do it once then regret it.
> It's certainly nothing I'd consider.


no they do it for an hours high, knowing that its bad for you thats the point with venom all the signs point that it may be good for you .. but it carrys the risks just like drugs do ,but with a possible benift to your body rather than a negative.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

*would you feel high*

i see a market for this because i doubt it is illegal and people inject them selfs with tons of cr:censor ?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

smart1 said:


> "man who ejects venom"


Is he some sort of Spitting Cobra?:lol2:


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

smart1 said:


> *they do it for an hours high*


:hmm: Hmmm a high??? 

What possible "high" could one obtain from injecting venom? You make it sound like a smack habit........ definitely not :bash:

Never heard any stories of people being bitten and loving the "high" LOL


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

> What possible "high" could one obtain from injecting venom?


I have heard that a sense of euphoria has been associated with certain post synaptic neurotoxins (I think it was specifically dendrotoxins) but have no idea of how true this may be. Dendrotoxins can cause neurotransmitters to be over-produced, I guess in theory they would trigger excitation in all neurons which may be 'euphoric'. Incredible pain and death are also associated with these toxins so I'm quite happy not to test the theory myself.

David.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

I seriously doubt it's done for a high (by most) people that believe this is benefitting them will probably get the same rush of endorphins that you get from a good session in the gym, due to the fact that in their mind they are fortifying their bodies.

They are in some way pioneers though. It would be easy to sit in a lab someone and test the benefits on something else but to do it to yourself does show a level of commitment to advancing venom research and human immune reaction. Foolhardy as it may be.


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

He was comparing Heroin to venom, and the neg/pos effects.. i dont think he meant you get high off venom :lol2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

I may get flammed for this but oh well.

I would CONSIDER...... only being open to the idea, dosent mean im going to do it, exposing myself to Gila Monster venom.

Reasons for this is that a man in America (cant remember for the life of me his name) is now immune to the effects of the venom due to prelonged exposure. In fact his liver function has more than doubled. Many companies in America have been experimenting with the venom as a possible cure to Liver failure/cancer/disease etc.

I was talking years ago about farming Gila Monster venom also, being the British wing of the operation however plans held me back.

Obviously if I was to do it, it would be inconjuction with an operation like this and in controlled doses, also Gila Monster venom has never been proven to be fatal.

Anyways thats just me :notworthy:


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Heloderms produce all sorts of pharmacologically interesting toxins, including 'gilatide' which has been shown to improve memory in rodents and the exendins (including exendin-4 which is a very promising diabetes medication). They also produce plenty of things that will cause immense pain (e.g. kallikrein like toxins) and all sorts of other unpleasant symptoms. There is no evidence that self immunising is of any long term benefit, but plenty of evidence of short term drawbacks.

David.


----------

